# Got a new 3pt tiller.



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been dealing with tillers over the years- walk behind. I had a mantis minis but that died due to bad gas. I picked up a cab cadet walk behind 2 years ago. Good tiller, but no good for my arthritis.
With our small garden we could do well with my hiller on the tractor, or the disc harrow because the ground was already worked.

We've been talking of expanding into our back field and laying the garden out to suit our tractor now that we are both retired. I didn't see how that was going to work, so I bought a 3 pt tiller. 

I looked for used, couldn't find any. Then I started with Tractor Supply and online discounted. I was looking for a King Kutter and found one from Rural King, but then I found a 60" rotary gear tiller at Agri Supply. http://www.agrisupply.com/tillovator-with-slip-clutch/p/77710/
It was less expensive, better shipping, and no extra for lift gate service.


Well my 60" Agri Supply Tillovator gear driven tiller arrived today. The driver lowered it to the road via the lift gate and slid it across into my driveway. I pulled it up into the drive with my tractor. It was strapped and wired to a pallet. I hooked it to the 3 pt hitch after a bit so that I could get it under cover. The driver said I was going to love using a 3pt tiller- he had one, different brand.

It looks as rugged as a King Kutter. Time will tell, but I think from the way it looks, it will do just great. I have the back of the tiller up to show the tines. -It has a tube mounted on it to hold the owner's manual - new idea to me, but I like it! 

Now we just need to lose some snow. - I ordered early because I thought with my luck I would hit a back-order. But in one way I did luck out. The temps have been in the 40's the last two days. The trucking company was concerned that the roads would be posted and delivery would have to be delayed. When there is a thaw- they start posting. Made it under the wire.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a good machine ! Let us know how it does.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome!! I just hot a plow and harrow, could t. Swing the tiller! Looks like a awesome piece of equipment!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got a 5' King Kutter tiller (6-7 years old). Looks like a close match (nearly identical) to your tiller. It has been a fine machine. You will enjoy. Have fun!


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a 48" King Kutter and I like it, although I wish I had bought the 60".


----------

